# Maxtor One Touch Help!!!!!



## cali4niacanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, I cannot access my Maxtor One Touch External hard drive anymore. When I push the One touch button I get the following message:"From Retrospect Express:Script "MaxtorOneTouch" failed during automatic execution,error-1102 (drive missing/unavailable).Please launch Retrospect Express and check the log for details." My computer "sees" the drive it shows up in My Computer as drive :F. It also shows up in the Device Manager option as well as when I right click on "Manage" in My Computer and double click on Disk Management. When I try to click on local disk F: I get the following error message "F:\ is not accessible.Access is denied." with an OK button under the text. I have noticed that at one time it never used to say "local disk F:" I think it used to say F:\"Maxtor OneTouch" but I can't be certain. Any way to "open" the hard drive with out having to reformat and losing some precious data? And for those I'm certain who will ask: yes I've tried to uninstall and re-install the drivers with no success. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## oliver.d (Feb 6, 2007)

Can you get the log it talks about in retrospect express?


----------



## cali4niacanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

+	Duplicate using Maxtor OneTouch at 2/6/2007 2:40 PM
Can't access volume Backup copy of Drive C (C) on Maxtor (F, error -1102 (drive missing/unavailable)
2/6/2007 2:40:51 PM: Execution incomplete
Quit at 2/6/2007 2:40 PM
That's the message I'm getting in Retrospect.


----------



## oliver.d (Feb 6, 2007)

Have you tried using the device on another PC? That would isolate whether or not it is a problem with the drive, or if we should pursue troubleshooting the PC.


----------



## cali4niacanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

Well I don't really have access to another computer. ?????????? Now what????


----------



## cali4niacanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

Bump for help


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Take it to a friend's computer... or at the very worst - the store you bought it from and plug it into a demo PC on the shelf and see what ya get.

Either the drivers have failes or the port has failes or the device has failed.

(Hence, I prefer the straight/plain ext. backup drives = no drivers)


----------



## cali4niacanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

(Hence, I prefer the straight/plain ext. backup drives = no drivers)[/QUOTE]
What would be the difference between what I have and this statement. Don't all Hard drives need drivers to be recognized?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

uh... no.

Unless its Win98 with USB, otherwise I used to use Firewire (still do).
Here: http://www.vantecusa.com/pdf/nst-360u2-bl.pdf (product sheet)

Product page (NexStar 3) http://www.vantecusa.com/product-storage.html#

The eSATA version is quite nice and includes a card/slot adaptor, and it works with std USB 2.0 systems too!

You drop $50 for the case, then drop in the HD... like $90 gets you a 250GB drive.

Generic EXT drives DO NOT include backup software or 1-touch features.
But Retrospect, IMHO - is not exactly world class...  
And when you need to take your drive from computer to computer... its great to have a STANDARD device.

I have no problems using the built-in MS-backup. (On Windows XP-Home edition, the backup function needs to be manually installed from a CD or the internet - about a 300k file)


----------



## cali4niacanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

So is there any way I could remove the hard drive from the case and install it into something else in order to save the data?


----------



## cali4niacanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

Either the drivers have failes or the port has failes or the device has failed
So in this scenario /\ should I consider the data irretrievable. Thanks.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

The Maxtor drive inside the case is a standard drive... Try a $50 case.

At the worst, you'll need the case anyways.


----------



## cali4niacanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, so if I can take it apart and put it inside a new case I SHOULD be able to retrieve the data? Thanks Compiler


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

The drive itself should be fine... if IT works, then it means the maxtor case/unit failed. Since the backup software is still installed on the desktop - then it should also have no problems accessing the backup files. - Of course the 1-touch operation won't be there.

Whatever, your system should see it as a normal HD.

Let us know...


----------



## burk (Feb 14, 2007)

Problem similar to that of cali4niacanuck, except that I do not need to retrieve the data.

After several years of perfect performance, my Maxtor One Touch II gives error messages (either drive cant be found or doesnt have enough free space, neither of which is true). Uninstalling and reinstalling, and every other attempt to correct the problem has failed. 

Since this drive is used strictly for back-up, and all of my files are still intact on my main drives, would it be OK to reformat the external drive? Would it be possible then to reinstall the Maxtor Retrospect Express or would I just have to lose the Maxtor One Touch capabilities? (The instructions caution against reformatting the drive.) Thanks for your help.

burk


----------



## cali4niacanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

Well I reformated my Maxtor One Touch I and never had a problem with it working again so I'd say yes.You might want to know I was in a local comp store and was describing my situation to a tech and he and a couple different people told me these drives have a BAD failure rate hence my problem.I was told to try to take it out of the enclosure/outer case (warranty no longer valid) and try to hook it up to my comp. It worked luckily and I don't need to buy an external case because I'll just leave it inside my comp case. I didn't lose any data so I guess the case/One Touch feature died on me.One other suggestion.try putting the hard drive in the freezer for 10-15 min and then hook it up and turn it on and see if the computer recognizes it/or will allow you to access.Also try turning it upside down too.Believe it or not these tricks sometimes work.Good luck!


----------



## cali4niacanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

Compiler,I was able to remove the hard drive from the external case and install it into my computer without any data loss so it's all good.Thanks bro.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, but those extreme measures for dying or dead drives.

Having your drive internal does kinda defeat the purpose as a backup/portable drive (which is what I use them for).


----------



## cali4niacanuck (Feb 6, 2007)

Yea I'll prolly end up buying that Vantec external case after all. It is only $50. Got any suggestions as to backup software instead of Retrospect or do I even need it? Also, since I was able to save the data would I be asking for trouble if I copied all the data to my computer's hd and then put the Maxtor One Touch case back together, reformat the hd and start using it again or has this incident negated it's salvagability. If it fails I still have a good hd and I can always move my data back onto it.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

The maxtor chassis is not working.

Its up to you if you want to continue using the Retrospect software.

XP usually includes its own backup software - or use the WinXP CD to install it.


----------



## jlgrimes (May 26, 2008)

I plugged in my Maxtor One touch 4 and nothing happened. It says no drivers found. It's like it isn't there. I have tried it on our des top computer also and the same thing happens. I have alot of data stored on it ... Can you help?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Take the drive out of the MAXTOR case and plug it directly into your computer in place of the optical (DVD) drive or another SATA channel. Either the drive is dead or chassis is damaged/defective/dead.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

This drive can be removed and either put in another case or temporarily attached with one of these devices:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2329300&sku=M501-1220
The only practical way to check this drive is to attach it to a machine using one of the suggested methods. No way to know what's going to happen until you try it.


----------

